# Star Photographer's Photo Blog



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

Toronto Star Photo Blog

A good read about shooting badminton at the Olympics. I liked his inclusion of his test shots.


----------



## kety_smith (Nov 16, 2012)

The article is very good
____________________
Vrati Метални Врати Блиндирани Врати Входни Врати Метални Решетки


----------

